# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  Το ναυαγιο του ΑΔΡΙΑΣ το 1951 [The loss of Adrias in 1951

## Nicholas Peppas

Adrias.jpg

Για περισσοτερα κοιταξτε εδω http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...1&postcount=10
και μεχρι εκει  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...3&postcount=17

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

Καταπληκτικο φωτογραφικο ντοκουμεντο! Ευχαριστουμε φιλε Nicholas.

----------


## stratoscy

Αυτό το βαπόρι έχει σχέση με την Ηπειρωτική γιατί στις τσιμινιέρες του σαν να έχει τα σινιάλα τους.

----------


## Trakman

Νικόλα, για μια ακόμη φορά φέρνεις στο φως ντοκουμέντα!! Συγκλονιστικο!!! :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αυτό το βαπόρι έχει σχέση με την Ηπειρωτική γιατί στις τσιμινιέρες του σαν να έχει τα σινιάλα τους.


Φυσικα ηταν του Ποταμιανου. Εχουμε ολοκληρο θεμα γι αυτο. Κοιταξε εδω
http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=53815

----------


## stratoscy

Ευχαριστώ δε΄ν το ξερα

----------


## Appia_1978

Καταπληκτική προσθήκη στο φόρουμ, φίλε Νικόλα!!!

----------

